# stressed out by paypal!



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I have made an account with paypal, but for some reason my bank isnt showing the deposit, that paypal has sent so i can not confirm the account

and the seller is getting a bit annoyed by my stall

so is there any member on BCA that is willing to purchase this transaction for me? i will bring you the money before the transaction goes through
so no risk what so ever for you, just a friendly payment..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

the deposit doesn't show up instantaneously. you'll have to wait a business day or so before it gets confirmed.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

its been.. friday - today


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

depends on the amount, I can do that for you. It will need a while for paypal to verify you through your bank. Best to do with a credit card.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

it wouldnt let me pay with credit card for some reason !
i tried
it said i needed a bank account
and the amount is 328


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

YAY i just got it !! hahaaha feels great 
thanks guys !


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i was going to say i could do it too.. but 300$ is a bit much lol, if it was .. 20$ i could do it lol


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> it wouldnt let me pay with credit card for some reason !
> i tried
> it said i needed a bank account
> and the amount is 328


You can use credit card you just have to confirm your identity and that the card belongs to you. It's a 3 step process.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> YAY i just got it !! hahaaha feels great
> thanks guys !


 Sounds like an ebay addict in the making.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow what did u get for $328? That's quite a lot for eBay, u should confirm your credit card, it is quicker and safer than bank account in my opinion.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Wow what did u get for $328? That's quite a lot for eBay, u should confirm your credit card, it is quicker and safer than bank account in my opinion.


 Only Paypal gets to see the bank info, so its pretty safe. Giving your credit card number can risk a double payment or overpayment. The only real risk with Paypal is not getting your item, or getting a defective one. But then you can file a dispute and maybe get repayed.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yeup, i read through paypal and it seemed quite reliable as i only give my info to paypal
and i bought a colony of 10 mobas


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

a quick question.. now that i know i can buy stuff with just my american express, but i ve also loaded up my bank account, how can i cancel the bank account? because its asking me for a verification which i decided not to add, i would be happy to just stick with the american express


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> a quick question.. now that i know i can buy stuff with just my american express, but i ve also loaded up my bank account, how can i cancel the bank account? because its asking me for a verification which i decided not to add, i would be happy to just stick with the american express


 On the main page hit Profile -- Add or edit bank account -- Remove.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

What I did is talked to my bank and set up a new account just for Pay Pal.
Only put in/transfer exactly the amount of the purchase to protect my self.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ you could do that? with any bank?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

and thanks tomc


----------

